# September Shop Update: New Hybrid Pansy, Returning Common Pansies, and Birthstone!



## Justin (Sep 1, 2017)

*September Shop Update
New Hybrid Pansy, Returning Common Pansies, and Sapphire Birthstone!*
​Hey everyone, it's time for the latest updates to the Shop for September:


*Added:*

Blue Hybrid Pansy - 299 Bells, through October 31st
Red Pansy - 39 Bells, through October 31st
White Pansy - 39 Bells, through October 31st
Yellow Pansy - 39 Bells, through October 31st
September Birthstone (Sapphire) - 299 Bells, through September 30th
*Removed:*

August Birthstone (Peridot)







After quick and speedy lightning round of voting between Blue, Purple, and the once again forgotten Orange, the Blue Hybrid Pansy has left victorious. *You can pick up the Blue Hybrid Pansy collectible starting today through the end of October for 299 Bells*!

As previously announced, the hybrid flowers will all be available with unlimited quantity -- no mad refreshing for restocks. We want the flowers to continue to be an accessible series for everyone, regardless of common or hybrid.




​
Not to be left out though, the previously released common Red, White, and Yellow Pansies are making a comeback for the next two months as well. Purchase them at the bargain price of just 39 Bells each right now.










The Birthstone series will continue until at least the end of the year with the Sapphire birthstone now available in the Shop this month. You better buy it right now because it's my birthstone! It's available for 299 Bells until the end of September.




​
Finally, don't forget to start picking up your The Bell Tree Fair 2017 collectibles from the Fair Shop soon with your hard earned tickets as we approach the final week of activities. *Contest deadlines close VERY soon, so make sure to get those in before 11:59PM Fair Time on Saturday* for some sweet tickets to spend!





*Click here to head over to the Shop for everything in this update.* And don't forget to look out for the next hybrid flowers poll to arrive in mid October with what is sure to be a fierce battle over Tulips! I'll see you then folks.


----------



## Heyden (Sep 1, 2017)

blue is best


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm literally ANGRY WITH RAGE! *punches through a wall*


----------



## piske (Sep 1, 2017)

Yesss, the blues look so pretty together *_*


----------



## ali.di.magix (Sep 1, 2017)

I would have cried tears of joy if purple had won ;-;

The blue is pretty though <3


----------



## r a t (Sep 1, 2017)

The blue is lovely but imagine the white and purple pansies together rip </3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 1, 2017)

I'm buying a blue pansy right now. I have been waiting for this awesome moment since we voted for the hybrid cosmos, and now the time is right!

Live on blue pansy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 1, 2017)

Wow, it's pretty!  I would've preferred purple, but oh well.


----------



## MayorMissy (Sep 1, 2017)

i would have liked the purple but, the blue looks cool too!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

I wanted purple, but blues cool too.


----------



## Bcat (Sep 1, 2017)

Voted or purple but blue is very pretty too!


----------



## Aquari (Sep 1, 2017)

someone should buy me one


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 1, 2017)

I need it... ;_; I'm going on a posting spree now kekeke


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 1, 2017)

Really liking it actually even though I demand an orange hybrid sometime man


----------



## Laureline (Sep 1, 2017)

The blue is so pretty! Time to post like crazy and keep my fingers crossed it doesn't sell out.


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 1, 2017)

Lykaios said:


> The blue is so pretty! Time to post like crazy and keep my fingers crossed it doesn't sell out.



The blue pansy has unlimited stock, so don't worry about it selling out.  you've got plenty of time, dw!


----------



## Arjh (Sep 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm literally ANGRY WITH RAGE! *punches through a wall*



I feel the same 

Seriously though I prefer purple pansies, to be honest I'm actually not that keen on blue pansies.
Wish there were pink ones though.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 1, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm literally ANGRY WITH RAGE! *punches through a wall*



Yeah, Purple Hybrid Pansies would look so perfect in your lineup. :/


----------



## Jacob (Sep 1, 2017)

and im poor again!!!


----------



## Lozzybear (Sep 1, 2017)

I just got mine! I had /exactly/ enough to buy 2 normal pansies then my blue one. I wasn't even planning on buying the others, but I realized I had just enough to get 3 of them so I went for it  I'm completely broke now tho.. worth it!


----------



## The Pennifer (Sep 1, 2017)

Blue pansies match my heart .... I am loving them true blue


----------



## Verecund (Sep 2, 2017)

Yay, I'm so happy blue pansies won! And I also need to buy my birthstone and hopefully a white pansy as well. Looks like I need to start making some more Bells for all that...


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 4, 2017)

Well, time to wait for the tulips now, only 2 more months...


----------

